# 2014 Walker County thread



## Inthegarge

Getting some horns on camera......this guy is #1 on the hit list so far....and a couple more just to wet the whistle................[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## WalkerStalker

Look like some good ones! I've been slingin' arrows each evening to get ready. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Couple more Buck Picts*

[/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## Inthegarge

*More Deer porn*


----------



## BAMABUCK

*just one more week....*

Those are some nice bucks. Tons of acorns on pigeon this year, can't wait to get out there with my 13 year old son and see him get his first maybe. He's fired up


----------



## nx95240

only buck so far HOPE there daddy soon


----------



## Minner

BAMABUCK said:


> Those are some nice bucks. Tons of acorns on pigeon this year, can't wait to get out there with my 13 year old son and see him get his first maybe. He's fired up



Glad to hear that. I've been meaning to get out and scout at Pigeon some but keep putting it off.


----------



## AJLBucks

Sightings are way down on my farm. Coyote sightings are up though. It has me concerned about this years fawns so I contacted a trapper and he is going to help me out.


----------



## AJLBucks

*One gone!!!*

Caught a yearling black female Yote this morning. Hopefully more to come!!!


----------



## WalkerStalker

AJLBucks said:


> Caught a yearling black female Yote this morning. Hopefully more to come!!!


----------



## AJLBucks

Caught another one!!! This time a big black male. He was not too happy. But I am!!!


----------



## RossVegas

Buddy of mine and I are going to try to goto Pigeon either Thursday or Saturday evening.  Where are the acorns falling up high, down low, or both?  Any hot spots anybody cares to share?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Went Saturday didn't see a deer was moving mid day. Your best best is gonna be from 11 till dark that's when I seem the most activity.


----------



## AJLBucks

Caught another black male Yote!!! That is 3 in 3 days. I can feel a sigh of relief from deer, turkey, and rabbits. Trying to load pics off my phone, not having any luck.


----------



## AJLBucks

*See if this works*

Here is the small female and the smaller of the 2 males.


----------



## AJLBucks

Well, that is the male. For some reason the other pic didn't load.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Coyotes*

Happy to see your coyote trapping is going so good.  
Greg is putting out traps tomorrow.  Hope I have as good of results as you.


----------



## AJLBucks

Yeah I asked him if you called. He is very professional and good too. He knows how they pattern themselves. On a positive note, I saw a doe with 2 fawns this evening. Haven't seen them all summer. I know that it is too soon to see positive results from getting rid of the coyotes but this is a good start.


----------



## AJLBucks

2 yesterday and 2 more today. Total of 7 in 4 days. All are full frown. 5 have been black. This should really help my deer population.


----------



## AJLBucks

Probably tired of hearing about this but I am excited to see the difference. My trapper pulled his traps today, he has too many and can't take anymore. He caught another black female today. So that is 8 in 5 days. That blows my mind! He said there are definitely more because he didn't catch any pups. He also thinks my place is a major travel route from Taylor's ridge
To some of the farms and ridges to the west and north of me. Makes sense giving the location of my place and the lay of the land. I had 3 deer come out in the field next to my house yesterday as if to say ,"thanks."


----------



## WalkerStalker

@ AJLBucks 
Nice to hear you've been putting a whoopin' on those yotes!


----------



## RockyMountainBasser

My Dad and I are hopefully going to go up to Pigeon to look around and see what areas there are for hunting.  I think he is mostly wanting to squirrel hunt it, for the time being.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

AJLBucks said:


> Probably tired of hearing about this but I am excited to see the difference. My trapper pulled his traps today, he has too many and can't take anymore. He caught another black female today. So that is 8 in 5 days. That blows my mind! He said there are definitely more because he didn't catch any pups. He also thinks my place is a major travel route from Taylor's ridge
> To some of the farms and ridges to the west and north of me. Makes sense giving the location of my place and the lay of the land. I had 3 deer come out in the field next to my house yesterday as if to say ,"thanks."


i seem that female she was nice. He came by and checked our place to man knows his stuff for sure


----------



## RossVegas

Went to pigeon this morning. Went up to the top. The only acorns I saw, I think they're called chestnut oak. I've been told deer don't eat them. Didn't see anything, and only saw a few other hunters.


----------



## yelper43

Go out toward Allen creek.... acorns everywhere just hard to find a deer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Land owner has a bunch of saw tooth oaks he planted years ago that are raining acorns and loaded. White oaks are dropping and have a good many on trees pin oaks seem spotty red oaks are also light


----------



## TRI-COLORED

*deer movement*

What have y'all seen for deer movement since the full moon and these strange temps here of late?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I haven't been and decided with the temps moon and wind that's 3 strings against me gonna save my time and wait till it's better conditions


----------



## Inthegarge

Got a lot of does on camera (won't bother you with all the pictures)......Bucks only at night....Since I blew out a load of yotes last yr haven't seen many on camera....Lot of shooting on Yates property today...Didn't sound like muzzleloader either......Maybe they have "special" permission.....Acorns everywhere but good sign around water.....Good Luck Guys


----------



## Inthegarge

TRI-COLORED said:


> What have y'all seen for deer movement since the full moon and these strange temps here of late?



Have Does moving mid-morning and just before dark.....Bucks are all after hours, but that will change soon..


----------



## TRI-COLORED

10-4 we are going to sleep in the morning, head to the woods at 930 and stay until 1:00 ish


----------



## superman1275

Are there any processors in walker co? The one I have always used closed down....


----------



## Inthegarge

*processors*

Was one in Chickamauga, can't remember the name ..... Mike Dunn is in Rossville on McFarland Ave...


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

*processor*

Lake Howard processing, just off lake Howard road in Lafayette. They process deer,hogs beef and all and they use a shrink wrap type plastic. They do a real good job.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Superman:  Which processor closed down and where were they located.  If it's the same one I have been using the last 3 years, I will have to start looking. Thanks


----------



## CBASS

My cousins have a processor off 341 on Baker & Hearn Cir. About 3 miles South of downtown Chickamauga.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Lake Howard processing, just off lake Howard road in Lafayette. They process deer,hogs beef and all and they use a shrink wrap type plastic. They do a real good job.



Yep, I've used them for the past 25+ years for deer and hogs. They are fine folks and have always done a great job for me. 

Good luck to everybody this weekend!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

How about that ! I live on baker rd now and my last name is Hearn pretty funny


----------



## superman1275

Wright's deer processing


----------



## AJLBucks

I could be wrong, but I heard Wright's closed their place this year. I typically use Lake Howard but have used Wright's in the past.


----------



## superman1275

Yeah Wright's is closed, I used Big Bob's in chattooga co and Idk how I like them yet


----------



## superman1275

How is lake Howard on price?


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

*price*

I always take mine quartered and in a cooler. I think they charge me around 20 or 25 dollars if I bring them like this.


----------



## CBASS

Anyone hear how the Adult/Child hunt was on pigeon?


----------



## superman1275

Prob slim pickins like always on the adult child hunts


----------



## Gabooner

As of Sunday at lunch, there were 263 hunters that had checked in for the Pigeon Mtn. hunt and only 10 deer killed.  The biggest was an 8 pt. that weighed 141 lbs.  We hunted Saturday and Sunday morning and didn't see a deer.  Tons of acorns this year on Pigeon.


----------



## superman1275

I killed 2 does with my bow, and killed a 5 pt with my muzzleloader near Walker/Chattooga co line. Been seeing a lot of deer movement. Acorns are ridiculous this year on all my properties. The buck I killed was already stinking and hocks were jet black. Seen more rubs and scrapes so far this year than we had all of last year. Looking forward to the rest of the year! Good luck fellas!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

There sure is a heap of acorns this year. Making it tuff to pattern them on food source there scattered out


----------



## Inthegarge

Yup, deer sightings are way down......But there is a lot of sign...Here's a couple of scrapes I found on my way out today....Come on cold weather !!!!


----------



## ChancePendergrass

Have had a lot of deer sightings but the coyote population is way higher than I've noticed in awhile a pack ran out on me an I hear them screamin at night I tagged this good sized male deer hunting.


----------



## Inthegarge

That will help your deer hunting.....Good job.........


----------



## Gadestroyer74

There are a few on the property I'm hunting in walker. Shot a nice doe yesterday morning at 9:45. I haven't hunted really hard usually one day a week. Bucks are still mainly at night. Based on 8 trail cameras. There is a ton of food acorns everywhere still has been warm a lot of vegetation to browse on


----------



## superman1275

My brother killed this stud close to the walker/chattooga co line. 17 1/2" wide 25" neck field dressed 151 lbs


----------



## CBASS

Congrats to your brother that is hoss!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Great buck congrats


----------



## AJLBucks

Found a new scrape Sunday with rubs all around. Put a camera on it, have gotten pics every morning between 8-10. 4 different bucks(nothing to get excited about) and some does. Maybe this cold front will get the bigger ones out


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's whAt I'm hoping for aswell ! Hopefully I will be in from the road to take advantage of it. Gonna be cold Saturday for sure


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

superman1275 said:


> My brother killed this stud close to the walker/chattooga co line. 17 1/2" wide 25" neck field dressed 151 lbs



Congrats to your brother, very nice buck!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Connected with these two does this evening.


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks great.....................can't wait for Monday while I will reenter the game !!!!


----------



## jinx0760

*Windy Morning*

Anyone have any luck this morning?  I woke up to go hunting, the whistle of the wind put be me back to sleep.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Didn't see any deer but I found out that the box stand I was in will hold up in a category 2 tornado.


----------



## tjgregory

I will be hunting at my granddad's farm in Walker County this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in the first of a couple of three-day weekends that I'll be taking this month as I attempt to get a shot at a good buck during the rut.  Over the years, I've had my best luck during the last half of November, with the strongest rut activity usually occurring during the week of Thanksgiving.  I'm interested to see what is going on in the woods this weekend after seeing the new road-kill rut map that the DNR created based on car collisions with deer in each county.  The road-kill map has the rut peaking in Walker from 11/3 through 11/9.  I'll be sure to report what I see.

When do y'all usually see the strongest signs of rut activity in your areas?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking forward to it Tj ! I should be there aswell. From my cams I have seen young bucks chasing does in the food plots found a couple scrapes the bucks hocks are starting to stain and it seems like I am getting a lot of bucks cruising. A new comer has emerged I hadn't seen all year. Most of the pics are a night it's heating up for sure I predict this week through next to be on fire with the weather and people saying this is the rutt moon


----------



## WalkerStalker

In the recent years I have seen most of the rutting activity later in November to the first week of December.  I'm wondering if it may be a little earlier this year since I have seen a flurry of activity, mostly at night.  I work early mornings from about 3:30 on and have been seeing a number of decent bucks running around over the last week.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Got this 8 this morning in the rain. Had his nose to the ground like he was trailing a hot doe but I never seen another deer come through before him. Neck swelled up and hocks was black and could smell him way before I got to him.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Congrats ! Nice buck


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congratulations on your buck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Congrats ! Nice buck





WalkerStalker said:


> Congratulations on your buck!



Thanks.


----------



## tjgregory

*Hunting Report: 11/7 to 11/9*

Here are the results of my three-day hunt.

11/7: I hunted my primary stand from daylight to noon and from 4:30PM to dark.  It was very windy and I did not see a single deer.  This is par for the course whenever I take a vacation day to hunt.

11/8: I hunted my secondary stand from daylight to 11:30AM.  A small spike came feeding through at 8:25AM and I saw a single doe crossing a flat about 100 yards below my stand at 10:00AM.

11/9: I went back to my primary stand and hunted from daylight to noon.  A spike came cruising by at 8:00AM.  I saw another spike that came traveling through at 10:10AM.  At 10:55AM, a 2.5 year-old 8-point buck came galloping past my stand.  His tail wasn't up and I'm not sure if he was running from something or just in a hurry to get somewhere.  I'd like to think that a big buck put him on the run.

I will post another report when I make it back up that way in a couple of weeks.  The last half of November has always been good for me and I'll keep both my knife and bullets sharp until then.  Good luck in the woods.


----------



## superman1275

Who all is hunting pigeon this week? Weather is looking good, should be a good hunt


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

superman1275 said:


> Who all is hunting pigeon this week? Weather is looking good, should be a good hunt



I'll be there Thursday and Fri, if the forecast dont change looks like the wind is gonna be bad opening day.


----------



## WalkerStalker

I worked a little overtime this week in order to have a couple of hours to hunt this morning.  I heard something moving up the ridge just before daylight but didn't see any movement after sun up.  On the way back to the truck I found a fresh scrape.  Hoof prints in the scrape and busted up twigs on the licking branch. Plus there were two pine trees rubbed all up nearby.  These were not there Sunday evening....Things are starting to heat up.


----------



## Inthegarge

AJLBucks said:


> Caught a yearling black female Yote this morning. Hopefully more to come!!!



Yotes are plentiful on my place also this year. Fortunately my deer sightings are up also. Should only be a matter of time..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Have a ton of bucks on cams there working scrapes hard young bucks are pushing does around.. The big boys are showing  dominance and marking there territory couple bucks with broke racks. It won't be long now . I'm guessing they are about week to 10 days from full out rutt


----------



## catdoggz

Can't believe Pigeon this year.. 606 hunters an 30 deer? What is going on I have hunted pretty hard lately and I;m just not seeing anything?!?!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Problem is there is an abundance of food and deer don't have to go far to find it. The rutt hasn't started yet and is starting to pick up. A lot of scraping action now with young bucks pushing does around . Big bucks are running off bucks and showing dominance. End of this week through thanksgiving should be the ticket.


----------



## superman1275

Pigeon just ain't what it used to be...but according to the game wardens it is better now than it ever has been...which is deff not true


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

*numbers*



catdoggz said:


> Can't believe Pigeon this year.. 606 hunters an 30 deer? What is going on I have hunted pretty hard lately and I;m just not seeing anything?!?![/QUOTE
> 
> Are these the correct numbers for this hunt? I posted a thread on the public access forum on this website and someone said there was 606 hunters and 61 deer killed. I don't know if they might have hit the wrong button by accident or what. But, if there were only 30 deer killed that is terrible. Can anyone confirm what the actual numbers for this hunt was ?


----------



## catdoggz

tonyrittenhouse said:


> catdoggz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Pigeon this year.. 606 hunters an 30 deer? What is going on I have hunted pretty hard lately and I;m just not seeing anything?!?![/QUOTE
> 
> Are these the correct numbers for this hunt? I posted a thread on the public access forum on this website and someone said there was 606 hunters and 61 deer killed. I don't know if they might have hit the wrong button by accident or what. But, if there were only 30 deer killed that is terrible. Can anyone confirm what the actual numbers for this hunt was ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not confirm that was the ending count I saw those numbers on a friends wall. When I left saturday around 11:00 the numbers where 606/ 22 deer. I will try and get the final count.
Click to expand...


----------



## AJLBucks

tonyrittenhouse said:


> catdoggz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Pigeon this year.. 606 hunters an 30 deer? What is going on I have hunted pretty hard lately and I;m just not seeing anything?!?![/QUOTE
> 
> Are these the correct numbers for this hunt? I posted a thread on the public access forum on this website and someone said there was 606 hunters and 61 deer killed. I don't know if they might have hit the wrong button by accident or what. But, if there were only 30 deer killed that is terrible. Can anyone confirm what the actual numbers for this hunt was ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine killed a real nice 8 at 2:15 Saturday. His 2 buddies that went with him killed two 8'a too. He said when he checked theirs in there were 60+ deer checked in.
> 
> On another note, I just drove through the battlefield and saw a lot of chasing. A couple of studs too. One doe had a nice 9 with her then 4 smaller bucks lagging behind.
Click to expand...


----------



## tjgregory

I took a vacation day today and hunted my granddad's farm this morning from daylight until noon, and I saw three deer from my stand.  A lone doe crossed 150 yards out from my stand at 9:50AM.  She had a young 8-point on her trail about two minutes behind her.  There was a third deer that I was unable to identify on the same trail about five minutes after the 8-point had passed through.  It was moving at a steady pace without pause and I could not find it through the trees in my binoculars before it got out of sight.  I am off from work tomorrow too and I will be back in the stand at daylight.  I will post a report of what I see.  I expect the hunting in Walker County to be absolutely top shelf between now and the end of the month.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Friday Hunt*

Finally got on the board today.. Decent spike.. Saw 3 other deer, 2 does & a button buck.. Not bad for getting down at 8:30 .....Loads of fresh scrapes and rubs....Look at the exit wound on this deer...The Winchester Power Max are devastating.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yikes that's a lot of wasted back strap right there. Glad you got one. Lots of scrapes with us aswell most all movement is occurring at night. Seems to have went into a pre rutt lull. Very little deer movement. Hunted hard today seen one doe. She got a pass. Try again Tomorrow


----------



## WalkerStalker

Wow that is one brutal round!  Glad you got one.
I've been hunting pretty hard over the last week, mostly evenings after work and I've seen very few deer. Got busted by a doe with two yearling fawns Tuesday. She would blow and I blew back. She didn't know what to think. She got a pass on account of the youngun's.


----------



## tjgregory

I hunted from daylight to 12:30PM today and saw a small spike at 7:10AM and a doe at 7:55AM.  Hours of nothing but squirrels and birds followed.  I did see a nice fox squirrel that has been hanging around my stand for the last few seasons.  Today was the first time that I've seen him this year and it is good to know that he is still around.  I will be back in the stand at the break of dawn tomorrow to try for the big one again.  Good luck to any of y'all that are going in the morning.


----------



## Inthegarge

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yikes that's a lot of wasted back strap right there. Glad you got one. Lots of scrapes with us aswell most all movement is occurring at night. Seems to have went into a pre rutt lull. Very little deer movement. Hunted hard today seen one doe. She got a pass. Try again Tomorrow



Yup, shot was a little high... thought he was a little farther out.....Theses darn old eyed...........LOL


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lol boy I know what Your saying there


----------



## tjgregory

I was back in my stand at daylight today.  Four does and a nice quality buck came in from behind me around 7:15AM.  I was unable to get a clear shot at the buck.  He looked to be a good 8-point with chocolate antlers, a big body, and a swollen neck.  I saw him rub a tree and I heard him grunt three times.  All of this happened behind me and I was afraid that I would alert the deer to my presence, if I tried to maneuver my body and rifle around for a shot on the buck.  One of the does bleated twice.  They moved down into a hollow and later crossed back behind me about 100 yards through the trees.  They never were spooked, so I hope that I get another chance at that buck in a few days.

At 9:50AM, I saw a lone deer that I was unable to identify off through the trees.  It was feeding and I couldn't tell if it was a doe or a small buck through my binoculars.  At 10:00AM, a spike that I've seen regularly this season came traveling  through.

I'll be back in the stand at daylight Wednesday morning.  I plan on hunting Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday of next week.  I'll be sure to post pictures if I ever kill a deer.  Good luck to any of y'all who get a chance to get in the woods.  They are starting to move.


----------



## Joe r

i got a pretty good 8 saturday morning at 10:15 ,,he was all along and looking for a girlfriend,,lol almost 200# on the hoof


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nice buck ! Congrats


----------



## tjgregory

Joe, your buck is a hoss and I bet he made for a tough drag.  Congratulations on getting a really good one.  That's the kind of deer that I'll be looking for next week.


----------



## Inthegarge

Awesome Joe, you always get nice Bucks..........congrats


----------



## Joe r

tjgregory said:


> Joe, your buck is a hoss and I bet he made for a tough drag.  Congratulations on getting a really good one.  That's the kind of deer that I'll be looking for next week.


thats the kind im looking for every week,,just dont always get,um  . but nice when you do,,drag was all down hill thank goodness,,but had to get some help loading him up


----------



## Bushhog Bob

JoeR:   Congratulations on a real good buck.  Looks like he is 3 1/2 or older.  What do you think.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck Joe!


----------



## Joe r

Bushhog Bob said:


> JoeR:   Congratulations on a real good buck.  Looks like he is 3 1/2 or older.  What do you think.


 3 1/2  be my guess to,,, but i dont think he,s no older than that


----------



## jinx0760

*Nice buck*

That is a hoss buck, Joe!  I watched 6 does feeding in the corner of hayfield at daylight.  I hoped a buck would at least come check them out, but there were no bachelors keeping up with the group.

60F at daylight is not my kind of hunting weather.


----------



## Gabooner

Nice Buck Joe R.  That is a nice one!!!


----------



## RustyJeep

Nice buck Joe.  I'm closing the store at 3 pm this afternoon and not opening back until 1 pm Friday so I can have some time to do some serious hunting.


----------



## Scotsman

Great buck, Joe. Congratulations.

I was in the right place at the right time yesterday and scored on a fine Walker county buck. I have tried to post here with pictures from photobucket but for some reason they will not post. I put a thread in the deer hunting section:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=825655

The pictures show up there.


----------



## mtstephens18

Heck yea that's a great deer and that's awesome that you got his picture right before you killed him!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Way to go congrats


----------



## Riley H

Killed this 7 pointer in the rain on the 16th of this month at 4:45 in villanow. My first decent buck. His neck was swolled up. Shot him with a .35 from a ground blind 75 yards away. He ran about 40 yards before he crashed.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Congrats Scotsman and Riley H on some nice bucks!  
I had two yearlings move in on me yesterday evening and bed down about 40 yards from me about 5:30. Surprisingly they didn't spook when I climbed down. This morning I had a doe come following my trail in. She knew something was up and bolted when I hit the grunt call. She didn't go far but I left her alone. I was hoping Casanova would show up. Only thing came sniffing around was a young spike. Gonna try again in the morning.


----------



## Scotsman

Stalker, How did you do this morning? My oldest son went and he said it was awfully windy. He had one brief glimpse at a buck that was cruising with its nose down and that was it. He did find some new rubs and several new scrapes that had to have been made last night or this morning. I hunted the same area yesterday evening and the scrapes were not there.


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> Nice buck Joe.  I'm closing the store at 3 pm this afternoon and not opening back until 1 pm Friday so I can have some time to do some serious hunting.


heres to good luck for you rusty jeep,,hope you get a good one!!


----------



## Joe r

Scotsman said:


> Great buck, Joe. Congratulations.
> 
> I was in the right place at the right time yesterday and scored on a fine Walker county buck. I have tried to post here with pictures from photobucket but for some reason they will not post. I put a thread in the deer hunting section:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=825655
> 
> The pictures show up there.


great story and nice buck too!!


----------



## Joe r

Riley H said:


> Killed this 7 pointer in the rain on the 16th of this month at 4:45 in villanow. My first decent buck. His neck was swolled up. Shot him with a .35 from a ground blind 75 yards away. He ran about 40 yards before he crashed.


way to go Riley!!!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Scotsman said:


> Stalker, How did you do this morning? My oldest son went and he said it was awfully windy.



It was windy.  The weather app said wind was going to  be 7mph out of the west but was more like a constant 15mph. I hunt the east side of Pigeon Mtn. and expected a west wind to work in my favor but that didn't happen.  The wind was actually blowing straight east up the mountain right into the bedding area I was watching.  Should have backed out but I was there and it took a lot to crawl up that tree. The doe came from down wind but did follow my  trail in.  The spike winded me from above and moved on out of the area.

I hung a stand on our Lookout property where I have seen an explosion of scrapes and rubs within the last week.  Was going to hunt this morning but had to go into work.  But I will be there this weekend.  We will see how it turns out


----------



## Inthegarge

WS they have been moving good in the morning around me. Had almost no wind this morning and a sick Grandson. Saw 3 Does but they were a little too far to chance a shot. Heard a shot on Yates property and a atv a little later...Tons of scrapes and fresh rubs. Hopefully tomorrow will be the day....


----------



## WalkerStalker

Inthegarge said:


> WS they have been moving good in the morning around me.



Thanks for the report.   I had the same two yearlings come out of a pine thicket downwind of me this evening. They knew I was there and eased back into the ticket. I guessing (hoping) momma is in estrus and hanging out in some thick overcut close by.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Finally!  I had just pulled my rifle up and I noticed a big doe moving away at about 150+ yards and a few minutes later I saw 4 more headed the same direction.  They were not spooked and were casually walking away. I gave a estrus doe call and I heard something crashing around in the pine thicket. Not long after that I heard him blowing but he sounded further away. I gave a nice deep buck grunt and here he came shortly after. He stopped and made a scrape and started thrashing his antlers in a bush. He turned and came within in 15-20 yards, down wind at that.   he was sticking his nose where it didn't belong.. I put the crosshairs right behind the crease in his shoulder but the shot hit back at the last rib. Not good for such a short distance. Gonna put the rifle away and stay with the bow for the rest of the season.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Nice buck, congrats!

A buddy of mine killed a nice buck yesterday morning, it was chasing a doe.


----------



## WalkerStalker

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Nice buck, congrats!



Thanks. I dropped this one off at a processor. They almost turned me away cause they have had so many deer dropped off this past weekend (60 I think he said). He said most were bucks.  Now is prime time to be in the woods guys.


----------



## Inthegarge

Awesome WS.............Looks like the brother of the one I shot last year.....Being Buck only isn't that bad until you get 2.....


----------



## WalkerStalker

Inthegarge said:


> Awesome WS.............Looks like the brother of the one I shot last year.....Being Buck only isn't that bad until you get 2.....



Thanks RW.  The genetics in that area have been incredibly consistent. I have taken 5 8 pointers  off that property in the last 5 years and they look nearly identical side by side.


----------



## Joe r

way to go WS glad to see you got a nice one,,rud is on for sure now, hunting buddy kill one yesterday morning running a hot doe


----------



## jinx0760

*Elk Trip 12-13-14*

I had the privilege of hunting an elk cow in KY last weekend and harvested a 650-700 lb cow late Sunday evening.  We used Grace Elk Outfitters (Gary Grant & Tom Crockett) for this hunt.  Included bunk, meals, guide service, and a great time.   If you get the opportunity to hunt elk in KY I recommend taking some friends for glassing (pack rats) and if you have never hunted elk, get a guide if you want to be successful.  We saw over 18 bulls, some as close as 50 yards, several over 1000 lbs.  They are a majestic animal!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

.
700lb cow elk = Full freezer and some fine eatin!! 

Congrats!
.


----------



## RustyJeep

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from the Walker County Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation Chapter!


----------



## jinx0760

*Late season movement in Walker!*

We are starting to see some bucks moving in our area near 151 and Hwy 27.  Trail cams are showing a lot of movement from some good bucks!


----------



## RustyJeep

I got a place in that area but looks like all the movement must be on Jinx's place because we aint seen a deer in a week but I got the next 5 days off so maybe thats going to change!


----------



## WalkerStalker

jinx0760 said:


> We are starting to see some bucks moving in our area near 151 and Hwy 27.  Trail cams are showing a lot of movement from some good bucks!



Yep!  Went yesterday evening and hadn't sat down 10 minutes and the best buck I have seen in a few years stepped out of the pine thicket about 80 or so yards away. Would have been a personal best if I could have closed the deal. I tried calling him in closer for a shot but he wouldn't cooperate. He just didn't give me a good shot opportunity.


----------



## AJLBucks

From the weekend before thanksgiving to last week I hadn't seen a deer. Last week I saw a small 6 chasing a doe, 11 does on one sit(couldn't believe no bucks came to check them out), and have been consistently getting pics of a pretty 8 on cam after sun rise. I will be in that stand ASAP. Maybe get lucky the last week. That's what happened to me last year.


----------



## jinx0760

*Deer Movement*

The deer movement has been a little weird this year.  I lay it off on the acorn crop and some really thick timber on our hunting area.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## superman1275

Been slow in our neck of the woods, but hoping it picks up the next couple weeks


----------



## Dustin

If anyone knows of a lease in Walker or Dade please let me know, thanks.


----------

